# Bewerbung zum Bürokaufmann



## thelighter2 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Forum,
habe soeben eine Bewerbung geschrieben.
Wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen und vill findet ihr ein Paar Rechtschreibfehler xD


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

da ich mich für einen vielseitigen und abwechslungsreichen Beruf interessiere, bewerbe ich mich hiermit bei Ihnen um einen Ausbildungsplatz als Bürokaufmann.
Derzeit absolviere ich eine Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten auf das Technische Berufskolleg in Solingen im zweiten Lehrjahr.Jedoch werde ich wegen einer Umorientierung die Schule abbrechen.
Durch meinen Aufenthalt an der Schule habe ich die kaufmännischen sowohl auch die informationstechnischen Aufgaben näher kennen gelernt und festgestellt, dass die kaufmännischen Aufgaben meinen Fähigkeiten und Interessen entsprechen.

In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich oft mit dem PC, wodurch ich mir eigenständig und durch den Bildungsgang auf dem Technischen Berufkolleg viel Erfahrung angeeignet habe. Außerdem verfüge ich im Online-Bereich über gute Kenntnisse. 
Ich habe gerne Kontakt zu anderen Menschen und der Umgang mit modernen Kommunikationsmitteln fällt mir leicht. 

Flexibilität, Teambewusstsein sowie die Fähigkeit zum selbstständigen und eigenverantwortlichen Arbeiten bringe ich selbstverständlich mit.

Für ein persönliches Gespräch stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## D_Angy (9. November 2011)

Hi 
Also ich sehe da so einige Fehler. Ich würde auch die Sätze anders formulieren, wie z.B den zweiten Satz. 
"Derzeit absolviere ich im zweiten Lehrjahr eine Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten auf dem technischen Berufskolleg in Solingen, wobei ich Diese, vorzeitig wegen beruflicher Umorientierung beenden werde."

und "Durch die zwei Jahre, die ich an dieser Schule gelernt habe, konnte ich einige Erfahrungen im kaufmännischen und auch im informationstechnischen Bereich sammeln und bin fest entschlossen im kaufmännischen Bereich tätig zu werden." 

Oder "Durch meinen Aufenthalt an der Schule habe ich die kaufmännischen und auch die informationstechnischen Aufgaben näher kennengelernt und festgestellt, dass die kaufmännischen Aufgaben meinen Fähigkeiten und Interessen entsprechen."

"In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich ausführlich mit dem Computer, wobei ich mir eigenständig wie auch durch den Bildungsgang auf dem technischen Berufskolleg großes Wissen angeeignet habe. 
Ich verfüge zusätzlich noch über erweiterte Kenntnisse im Online-Bereich und der Umgang mit modernen Kommunikationsmitteln fällt mir leicht.
Auch der Kundenkontakt ist mir sehr wichtig, da ich gerne mit Menschen zusammenarbeite."


Sind nur ein paar Beispiele für Satzumstellungen und verbesserter Rechtschreibung 

LG Angy


----------

